# S1000RR ECU file changes



## chli1976 (Aug 19, 2012)

Anyone here who works with the ECU from S1000RR and can share infos with me.

Now i have my ori ECu running with alpha file, and have found a litle bit of switches. Exhaust flap on/off, DTC on/off, angel working DTC,..


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

sounds like settings for the options the bike has. On mine I just went with a PCV and Auto tune with a full Akro system its put 191 to the ground. but the main thing is great throttle response and no mid range hole


----------



## khoa9876 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi Chilí976: I dont know which files that you installed in your ECU. Because I bought activation code (included 03 files) to unlock ECU to HP (from Alpha) but it can not work and the bike didnt start after active. It has lost file 00A2000, so you know it?

Could you exchange something via my skype: khoa9876
Thanks


----------



## khoa9876 (Dec 1, 2012)

@chil76: just PM for you


----------

